# Welsh Health Chiefs Spending £1m to Build New NHS clinic!



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2011/06/11/new-1m-ivf-clinic-plan-absolutely-crazy-91466-28859550/

what are your thoughts on this then ladies? My first thoughts were, wouldn't it be better to plough that money into help to bring in the 3rd NHS cycle?

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice to see at the bottom it says that in time they hope to provide 3 cycles


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I can't read the link as posting on my phone. 

I think its much needed or waiting times will increase, we all know how very busy ivf wales is so very busy. 

Ivf in wales cost 1.8 million a year while in the grand scale of things isn't much when 3 times as much money goes of terminating unwanted pregnancies! So a million to build a clinic is fab.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It is certainly needed as there is such a burden on rescources at IVF Wales, so def good in that aspect but shame they can't continue using the resources at lwc. Well if they've got the money there to allocate all well and good


----------

